# 'how many times?' question thoughtfully answered



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

I found this ladies blog when asking 'how many times do we doo ICSI for before we give up'. I found it thought provoking and hope you find encouragement from it too....

http://www.tertia.org/so_close/2004/05/giving_up_when_.html

L
xx

/links


----------

